# Pic: My New Furai SLII



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Well... here she is. Wouldn't be fair to post her up here until I'd taken her out for a nice spin. Many thanks to David at LaidBack.






Nice and shiny Challenge Furai, with SLII weight reduction kit and USS.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

Wow shiny! Did you get a custom made bracket for the time lapse photos Andy or is it back to the Gaffatape? 
Looks fast -see it next week I guess.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

Also, any particular reason for lying down bikes  - you may have told me but I have a memory like a sieve.


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Gaffa tape all the way! I'm just drilling out the reel to keep the weight down 

I'm waiting on Bikefix for a seat back bag, and the postie for new lights. Then she's good for proper riding... all this chuntering around on the bright orange beastie is making me sulky.


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks Spandex, I think so too.



Aperitif said:


> Any particular reason for lying down bikes



Yep. Spinal operation a year ago, conducted on the sole provision that I do not get back onto a bike. Fortunately the hospital staff were a pretty progressive bunch, and by the time I'd learnt to walk again we'd already identified 'bents as an ideal physio (and psycho) therapy, found one that'd guarantee sufficient flexibility in rider positioning (the SMGTe), and ordered it from a laptop on the hospital Wi-Fi 

Time was of the essence, because 7 weeks after the op, I was booked on a 4 day tour of North France.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2009)

What have you done/doing with your old Bent?


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

Nice try, Ian, but I suspect he's subscribing to the n+1 bikes required scheme 

Lovely shiny bike, though Arallsopp. Are you the type to keep it clean for evermore or will it end up looking like my trike?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2009)

Dearest...Just asking like... and he's only a couple of miles away


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

ianrauk said:


> ...he's only a couple of miles away



_He_ most certainly is not. He is in Chiswick, at work, having employed the bright orange beastie on commuter duties as it (unlike the Furai) is not in the habit of expressing a disdain for wet surfaces by flicking said wetness down the back of his neck. 

Ah... Helen. One of these days you and I will ride together. By some mysterious forces of design, most of the road crud sticks to the rider and not the steed, so I will likely be the one on a nice clean bent.

Besides which, mrs arallsopp and teenytinytunky arallsopp keep me regularly stocked with ultra sensitive baby wipes. Nothing better for a quick mop up.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Ah... Helen. One of these days you and I will ride together. By some mysterious forces of design, most of the road crud sticks to the rider and not the steed, so I will likely be the one on a nice clean bent.


Well if I hadn't pulled out of this Saturday's CC ride in Hampshire it would have been the grand meeting. But I wimped out over the hills and distance from home and am cycling elsewhere.

I take it you're not planning to do another whopping ride today, in the region of 152.79 miles? I'd be most annoyed if you did... And you don't want to annoy me 

Anyway I hope you can come on my CC ride on 2nd May from Manningtree (Colchester area), National Express East Anglia permitting.


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Terribly sorry dear. I'm afraid you were the victim of inefficient administration. I've been playing around on the Furai for the last few days, so hadn't had the bright orange beastie's computer near a PC for a while. This morning's update was a bit of a batch effort.

Mind you, the Hampshire ride is looking to be about that distance, so 'elsewhere' best be pretty far


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

Yes but the Hampshire ride is after today, a whole fresh new month on Cyclogs... so I don't mind how far you cycle then 

My 'elsewhere' ride will be about 50 miles which, of course, is a huge amount which will have Aran20 shaking in his boots...


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Well, in that case you should be advised that I might stick back in the office tonight so that I can log today's return commute tomorrow. Might as well start with a 20 mile plus


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

It was a simple choice really, dictated by an aversion to falling off. For some reason, I simply cannot keep an OSS bike upright. I get about 2 pedal strokes in, and then its requisite foot down time. 

Every time. 

Very embarrassing.


----------

